# Stevens Audio SA10D2 Prototype



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Eric was so kind to send me the prototype to do some pre production in field testing. This is nowhere near production level cosmetics as Eric hand built this woofer as purely a test mule. I’ve only had it in my car for about 24 hours, but my initial impression is that it is very, very impressive. It plays extremely low with authority, but has enough motor force to keep cone control on point. It out performs my Kicker CompQ, which is also a low distortion, high output design and a very capable driver itself. I cannot wait to get this paired up with the Stevens Audio SA6CS set in my customers 2016 Colorado with some real power as I only have 250w on it now. I personally think Eric knocked it out of the park with this subwoofer!


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Sealed enclosure?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

pickup1 said:


> Sealed enclosure?




Yes, it’s just under .5 with displacement.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^agree, would like more info about the enclosure and how many subs you are running and how many that enclosure holds.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^agree, would like more info about the enclosure and how many subs you are running and how many that enclosure holds.




It is just under .5 sealed and it holds a single driver.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is impressive then. Have anything else of better quality to compare it against....like a GB Series Sub from Audiofrog or something from Image Dynamics?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just the Kicker CompQ and a Hertz Mille from 2009 era. But if you have no experience with that particular Kicker woofer, I would keep the better quality comment to yourself. It is also a very impressive driver using a bunch of the same technologies.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Right 


Back to the Stevens Audio Sub, are you able to measure the t/s parameters in and out of the enclosure for us?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I plan on doing that sometime this week. It will all be posted here when I do.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is this the same enclosure you had the kicker sub in?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Is this the same enclosure you had the kicker sub in?




Yes it is.


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

jowens500 said:


> Eric was so kind to send me the prototype to do some pre production in field testing. This is nowhere near production level cosmetics as Eric hand built this woofer as purely a test mule. I’ve only had it in my car for about 24 hours, but my initial impression is that it is very, very impressive. It plays extremely low with authority, but has enough motor force to keep cone control on point. It out performs my Kicker CompQ, which is also a low distortion, high output design and a very capable driver itself. I cannot wait to get this paired up with the Stevens Audio SA6CS set in my customers 2016 Colorado with some real power as I only have 250w on it now. I personally think Eric knocked it out of the park
> 
> 
> Sexy sub. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Production woofers will be even sexier.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm also curious on updates and how it will compare to my idmax v4


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Curious as well...


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

been two months, any updates?


----------

